# Found it, listed it, we're off and running!



## silversaddle1 (May 2, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/352045502354?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

I had told everyone about the huge amount of computer scrap we picked up last week. Well, we have started to break some of it down and in the first batch of 20 there was an old Dell marked "Engineering Sample, not for sale" on the case. So we opened it up and found this old CPU in it. We pulled the whole thing out and sure enough, the CPU is marked "QS" Qualification Sample. We I thought it would be worth more as a collectable chip and sure enough, not even a day listed and a 50 dollar bid. So take note. When these guys say to check them out before scrapping them, listen!!!


----------



## anachronism (May 2, 2017)

Imagine if someone had pulled the proc out of the Apple 1 machine and put it on eBay rather than selling the complete unit. $815,000 to $50 would have been a bummer. 8) 8) 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-37199000


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 2, 2017)

I still have the whole machine. The case has seen better days.


----------



## anachronism (May 2, 2017)

I think you might be better as a working unit mate. You could really big up the auction. 

Frankly I doubt it's got the same resale value as the Apple though!   

Jon


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 2, 2017)

anachronism said:


> I think you might be better as a working unit mate. You could really big up the auction.
> 
> Frankly I doubt it's got the same resale value as the Apple though!
> 
> Jon



Jon


This one would probably do pretty good.I still got the board it came on too.Thanks in advance.

P.S pennies for size comparison.



modtheworld44


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 2, 2017)

My problem is my contract states that I will not resell any whole units. So my only choice is to sell a part now and then. It would not be worth what we could loose to sell it as a complete unit.


----------



## Smack (May 4, 2017)

So take the power supply out of it.


----------



## nickvc (May 4, 2017)

I agree with silversaddle it's not worth the potential loss of business that constantly pays the bills for a few extra dollars when he assures his customers all units are not sold as fully working but scrapped.


----------

